# TOTM April



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, since bmlbytes has, to the best of my knowledge, been murdered by the voice talent of the Smurfs, I guess I'll open up the next tank of the month thread.

Please send me your entries for the April Tank of the Month contest by Midnight, Sunday, the 22nd. Pictures must be taken by you, and must be of YOUR tank (or family tank). Pictures cannot be edited, save for cropping and exposure adjustments. 

Let's keep it simple, and have a great contest!




If you were a sponsor for last months tournament and still want to sponsor - or if you'd be a new sponsor - please PM me and we can figure out how this is going to run.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

La la la la la la... la la la la la


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

One entry!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Now we're up to two... I guess I'll extend the deadline until Wednesday, the 25th. Take some pictures of those great tanks you all have!


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Did you get mine? It gave me some weird message but I thought it eventually went through..


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes, I got it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

come on you bums...get crackin with them pics...heck ; even i entered and i don't have no pretty tanks...
hey.....if i win i can save myself some money by not having to pay for shipping of the prize i am giving....lol...


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll take a pic tonight and send it in


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just sent you my entries for POTM and TOTM


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Got em! We still need more though. I'll make this a hostage situation.

No POTM gets posted until we enough TOTM pictures. Get clicking.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Come on people, i want to see these contests!


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok ok I'll take a pic tomorow if I don't pm me funlad tomorow night I want potm.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

Did you get mine?i sent it via email


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yassou yannis..cala...


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Hmmm to enter or not to enter


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

lohachata said:


> yassou yannis..cala...


What?? Lmao


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

entry sent


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

When's this going to get posted!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

We need maybe three more entries. Come on everyone! This contest is EVERY month, so even your tank isn't "there" yet, send in a picture of it now!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll send some in ASAP!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Sent in my entry for totm and potm.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

iheart.........
actually yannis would be a greek name..yan(short a as in yan can cook) nis(as in neice)...
like yanni...or zane or john or johnny...
yassou is kind of a greeting...but it does seem to vary a bit...hello ..goodbye...
cala...ka la (short a again).....cala = thank you.....i was thanking him/her for his/her entry.....


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

ya sou lohachata ti kanis?(how are you doing?)


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

lohachata basically kala means ''good'' and thank you is ''efharisto''


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

unfortunately my parents never really taught us the language..only a few words here and there....and since i almost never use what i know or rather knew ; i tend to forget or mix stuff up......

kala efharisto..

welcome to fishforums john...glad to have you here....
and i am yannis as well...lol


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Ohhh. Perhaps we should start a thread asking who knows what language, as this is interesting...


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I know american and canadian language but je ne sais pas anglais ou francais


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

We only need one more picture!


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Why can't u send your own in, totm isn't anomomous.


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

*totm*

Sent...the final entry?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

All contests FULL!!! 

Voting threads will be up by Sunday at noon. Thanks all!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

FINALLY !!!!!!!
we are going to have to start threatening people to send in their pics...

THANKS EVERYBODY.......

great job funlad.....thank you for taking over..


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry guys, out of time for the night.... Voting to come tomorrow, I promise!


----------

